# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How to get ephedrine in the United States of America?

## anabolictheviking

How to get ephedrine in the United States of America?

----------


## redz

Try a research Chem site. I’m Canada it’s still legal.

----------


## Obs

Go to walgreens.
Go to pharmacy counter and say "60 tab box of bronkaid please. 
Present ID, sign the screen, pay $16 and congrats; you have the strongest dosage ephedrine on the market with a good shot of guiafenisin to boot.

----------


## Obs

The electronic log meant that everyone everywhere thought it was illegalized. In some states it was. 
In most states its not. In 22 states they participate in an e-log system. 

Its medicine for people with asthma and copd...

If your state actually did ban it then you live in a state of cunts.

Peeps saw it disappear from the gas stations and said "Shoot! They banned it!"

All they had to do was dig a little deeper. 

If you have a friend in another state have him mail you a box. Its cheap as dirt.

----------


## Obs

The elog system limits how much you can buy but in every state I have seen its 120 tabs or 2 boxes of bronkaid. 

Dont let the asswipe behind the counter say "uh, I can only do one, there is a limit."

Make them scan it. 

I had many tell me that many times and believed them. Then a guy said "one or two boxes?"

Well shit gimme two sir. 
Hot damn it worked. 

The next time I directly asked for two and the lady said "I cant do two." 

I told her she could and guess who was right!?

This junkie!

Ephedrine is bad for you. 
All the juice I overdose I cant buy legally. 
Its about 1/10th as detrimental to my health as the 10 tabs of bronkaid I have ate for years. 

Someday when I disappear and everyone wonders where I went, it was a massive heart attack. It was the ephed.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Go to walgreens.
> Go to pharmacy counter and say "60 tab box of bronkaid please. 
> Present ID, sign the screen, pay $16 and congrats; you have the strongest dosage ephedrine on the market with a good shot of guiafenisin to boot.



Then you have to wash them down with one of these, and 20mg of dbol , and 50mg Tren base.

----------


## Obs

> Then you have to wash them down with one of these, and 20mg of dbol, and 50mg Tren base.


I stage red bulls. 
Its all about increasing urine acidity so it breaks down and hits the adrenal glands all at once. 
You take a piss and it feels like your hair grew a foot. 

I am gonna try that drink tomorrow. 
Tomorrow will be a bit of a break shoveling all day instead of climbing and carrying trees

----------


## Beetlegeuse

I used to get it at Wally World, same process as Obs describes, only they carried Primatene. They put my ID on record locally to make sure I wasn't buying it in suspiciously large volume.

----------


## Obs

> I used to get it at Wally World, same process as Obs describes, only they carried Primatene. They put my ID on record locally to make sure I wasn't buying it in suspiciously large volume.


Try walgreens they carry bronkaid. 
Much stronger and harder onset sulfate vs hcl in primatene. 

Urine acidity acts much stronger on it and increases duration of half life and peak.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

> Try walgreens they carry bronkaid. 
> Much stronger and harder onset sulfate vs hcl in primatene. 
> 
> Urine acidity acts much stronger on it and increases duration of half life and peak.


You need to post your 'formula' for the ECA stack to round out Austenite's OTC weight loss thread. I remember one thread some time back when you posted some really detailed information about one aspect of it but going back I couldn't find it. I for one would like to have all your collective knowledge on the subject in one place.

----------


## Obs

> You need to post your 'formula' for the ECA stack to round out Austenite's OTC weight loss thread. I remember one thread some time back when you posted some really detailed information about one aspect of it but going back I couldn't find it. I for one would like to have all your collective knowledge on the subject in one place.


Primarily urine acidity dictates the duration of the half life of ephedrine sulfate. It also impacts the peak duration and onset. 

You elevate urine acidity by either consuming high amounts of inorganic acid (such as in coca cola products or most energy drinks, yes sugar free works in most cases).

The other way is by eating a lot of foods with a high sulfur bound content. Nobody wants to eat that much yogurt so go with red bull or monster etc. 

Asprin is outdated. 
Take a baby asprin a day and to hell with the stack formulas. 

Drinking an enegrgy drink 30 min pre bronkaid administration will elevate urine ph levels and then sipping one after will hit you pretty hard at 50mg dose. Thats two bronkaids. 

As time wears on and you get the desire to explode your heart your dosage will increase a little to get the same effect. 

In my opinion nothing syncs with ephedrine quite like red bull or regular cocacola. 

I really dont use it as fat burning anymore. 
Its just something to take me from barely awake to adrenaline charged in the morning and keep me hauling ass all day. 

All these ephedrines are stacked with guiafenisin so caffeine isnt really even that important. Its the urine acidity tgat really gives the fireworks show. 

As far as I know I am the only one to point this out and I happened on it by chance. In my early 20's I would eat ephedrine to stay awake driving all night. I realized if I grabbed a couple of fountain cokes tgrough the night I would feel like my hair was growing when I would piss and could stay awake for a lot longer with no struggle. 

Then I got curious and found the pubmed articles that explained the way urine acidity acts on epedrine sulfate. 

Its not just duration. Its peak, duration, and onset. 

Done correctly its like an amphetamine. Not necessarily a good thing. 

Its not good for a person at all. 

Now some mornings I eat 200mg of ephedrine in one dose and drink four 12 oz red bulls before I can talk myself up a tree. 
*** bear in mind its a beta2 agonist so it downregulates receptors over time. Dont try that at home, I am a professional with a tolerance.***

150mg and three redbulls is a pretty standard morning. 

My truck floorboard looks like a bunch of video gamers are trying to build a meth lab. 

It is very effective though. 

Monitor bp and never start with more than 50mg in a single dose. 

I also do not advise mixing it with shotgun pteworkouts or yohimbine. 


Yohimbine especially can eitger be a vasodialator or constrictor depending on the dosage. 
Making your veins smaller or bigger when you crank up your epinephrine release is not a good thing. 

The wrong mixes is what killed many otherwise healthy people. 

Never take with a heart condition and call your doctor if your penis does not return to normal size within 12 hours of cessation. 

Possible sides include jitters, liking shitty music, heart attack, stoke, involuntary seminal discharge upon defocation, prostatitis,and getting a lotta shit done you been meaning to do.

----------


## Obs

Also, you will have no appetite. 
If you need to gain mass I advise learning to eat a huge breakfast at 2500+ calories, forcing doen a light lunch, and a 2500 calorie end of day meal. By that I mean eat before you take it and after it wears off. I dont advise taking it after noon. 

Taken after 2pm with elevated urine acidity you can expect palpitations at night and trouble sleeping. The effect is dependant on you keeping your urine acidic though. Most people get jittery if they take too much so if you do back it down. People with high anxiety may not like it. 

Used to sit up real fast at night and grab my chest because of it. 

I got my heart trained now. I just cuss at it and it quits bitching. I curse in my sleep so gf isn't aware anything abnormal is going on. 

And nothing is. 
This is me normal. 


Oh... And your piss will smell like bronkaid. 
It reeks. 
I get biched at every time I forget to flush because, "YOUR PEE STINKS SO BAD"

Yeah well... Somebody has to get shit done.

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177353
Attachment 177354

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Primarily urine acidity dictates the duration of the half life of ephedrine sulfate. It also impacts the peak duration and onset. 
> 
> You elevate urine acidity by either consuming high amounts of inorganic acid (such as in coca cola products or most energy drinks, yes sugar free works in most cases).
> 
> The other way is by eating a lot of foods with a high sulfur bound content. Nobody wants to eat that much yogurt so go with red bull or monster etc. 
> 
> Asprin is outdated. 
> Take a baby asprin a day and to hell with the stack formulas. 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a day that ends with “Y for me. Thanks for breaking down the urine acidity thing. Now it makes sense why sometimes the shit doesn’t work at all and other times it works way too well. 

I’m glad someone else has experienced the “hair growing” sensation.

----------


## Obs

> Sounds like a day that ends with “Y for me. Thanks for breaking down the urine acidity thing. Now it makes sense why sometimes the shit doesn’t work at all and other times it works way too well. 
> 
> I’m glad someone else has experienced the “hair growing” sensation.


No prob wish I knew more amd thanks. 

To charger69, 
I couldnt get the time to answer you on wickr. 

Just because it burns when you pee does not mean your urine is acidic.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

I love this post!! For those who prolab caffeine 200 mg is simply not enough!

Gas is king -- MadMax
replace that with Energy is King

I Need all the help to work on making 2021 the best year ever!

----------

